# ATItool, extreme heat climb, and EAX1900XT problem?



## sickaphat (Mar 10, 2006)

first let me give you my newly built compy specs...

graphix - 1 x Asus EAX1900XT/2DHTV/512 
1 x AMD Opteron 170 Dual-Core 2.0GHz Processor Retail 
Case- Antec Performance TX TX1050B SOHO 
WATERCOOLER |TITAN EC-TWC-A04 RT
mobo - Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe nForce4 SLI
raid0 - 2 x Western Digital Raptor WD740GD 74GB Serial ATA 10,000RPM 
5 silenx fans connected in case

Software driver versions for vid card i am using = atitool v.24b14 and atitool v.24b13 / Catalyst 6.3 bundle components installed = [Ati Display Driver  / WDM NSP integrated driver (whatever that is) / did NOT install CCC]

now, my problem #1 - I kill process ati2evxx.exe before doing this,  open atitool, and show 3dview with default profile loaded (auto 500/600) and I dont change any voltage settings or anything..and i let it run for over 1-2 mins or so and if i click on the settings tab in the bottom right it restarts my computer BAM! 
I have tried atitool 0.25b14, and 0.25b13 both and get the same problem.  Version 0.24 stable doesnt recognize card. 

problem #2 while it is just sitting there in 3dview the temperature reading on the voltage regulator atitool overclock window goes from ~58C to 82C !!! it goes up from ~46 to ~62C on the GPU reading, and my system water reading goes from ~32C to 40C   wtf lol  If I click on settings quickly right after i open the atitool and go and change voltage from 1.175 volts or whatever the default is to the preferred 1.400 to 1.425 range then go back to the overclock page the temperature still climbs to over 80C at the default 500/600 settings.  

Any help would be appreciated.. those temps are scaring the s%%% out of me and im afraid to use atitools OC feature til I get this figured out.. is it possible that the temperature readings are incorrect??? I really want to OC my card using Atitool but if it is adding that extreme amount of heat to my card something is wrong methinks....


----------



## trog100 (Mar 11, 2006)

they draw lots of power and get very hot.. 

trog


----------



## Bull Dog (Mar 11, 2006)

Your on water and getting those kind of temps?  Or are you talking about the PWM IC area?  In that case you need to stick a fan on it, as they generate too much heat for that little heatsink to distribute withot any airflow.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 11, 2006)

um...why are you closing your video card drivers?


----------



## sickaphat (Mar 11, 2006)

*more info*

I have let my card sit idle running atitools for about 5 hours or so now with no 3d apps running and the temperature for the GPU is 46C.  The voltage regulator reads 60C and my water temperature is reading 32C.  The water block that covers the GPU is a fair size and keeps the GPU fairly cool and i used quality thermal grease.  

zekrahminator - "um...why are you closing your video card drivers?" 

- If you are referring to Ati2evxx.exe that i am killing the process... don't i have to do that to run atitool overclocking feature?

Running Everquest with all options on and all video card options to full I got a temp reading from atitool of 56C maximum... So will I be ok with 56ish to 60ishC on the GPU or should I look into a VGA cooler that covers my full x1900 card... decisions decisions


----------



## sickaphat (Mar 11, 2006)

*temperature shiz*

One thing I just noticed when running the tab "show 3d View" on my eax1900xt is when you click on the tab and the hairy box starts rotating.. within about 15-20 seconds the temperature on my card went from a stable 46C to 56C in one jump.  I dunno about you, but I have a hard time believing with a water block on top of my GPU that kind of temperature change is going to occur in less than 30 seconds! I would tend to believe that the software is reading the temperatures incorrectly... I hope x1900s get some more support soon.. so far its a pain having a 564 dollar card that only benches ~6000 on 3dmark06 when others are getting 10k+ with basically the same setup as me =(  I guess I just picked a card that was too new bleh.


----------



## zOaib (Mar 11, 2006)

sickaphat said:
			
		

> I have let my card sit idle running atitools for about 5 hours or so now with no 3d apps running and the temperature for the GPU is 46C.  The voltage regulator reads 60C and my water temperature is reading 32C.  The water block that covers the GPU is a fair size and keeps the GPU fairly cool and i used quality thermal grease.
> 
> zekrahminator - "um...why are you closing your video card drivers?"
> 
> ...



i would recommed resetting your water block , cause on load on my x1900xt i get 51-60 c with my stock cooler , so its jsut doesnt make sense with water u are not making headway on cooling !

PS to keep temps of your voltage regular around 41-45 c , use a 80mm or 92mm fan blowing right on the stupid thing ! works fine for me


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 11, 2006)

you don't need to close that ati2evxx thingy to overclock lol


----------



## trog100 (Mar 11, 2006)

i dont have a x1900 just a X850.. the furry box ramps my card temps up from 33c to 53c in about thirty seconds.. they come down just as quickly with it off.. in 2d the card is doing nothing.. in 3d its working.. perfectly normal to expect a quick temp build up as i see it.. 

unless u are running a large reservoir type water cooling system.. then they take while to go up but also take a while to come down.. win some lose some..

trog


----------

